# Four word game



## mamameya (Sep 2, 2014)

Four word is enough


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 2, 2014)

What is the goal?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 2, 2014)

I win the game


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 2, 2014)

The game is complete


----------



## pds (Sep 2, 2014)

Can we start again?


----------



## pds (Sep 2, 2014)

foreplay is not enough


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 2, 2014)

I like that one


----------



## jbarley (Sep 3, 2014)

some like it rough


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 3, 2014)

Some like it hot


----------



## mamameya (Sep 4, 2014)

actually it's a joke


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 4, 2014)

Is it over yet?


----------



## jbarley (Sep 4, 2014)

It'll never be over


----------



## pds (Sep 12, 2014)

Fat Lady must sing


----------



## pds (Sep 12, 2014)

Using contractions equals cheating!


----------



## jbarley (Sep 12, 2014)

Does that trouble you?


----------



## pds (Sep 12, 2014)

Grammar Nazis love hating


----------



## jbarley (Sep 12, 2014)

you could ignore me


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 13, 2014)

Would that really work?


----------



## jbarley (Sep 14, 2014)

Not that I'd care.


----------



## pds (Sep 17, 2014)

Now, now, now - contractions.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 17, 2014)

New rules aren't good!
I use lotsa contractions.
Wouldn't y'say that's n'correct?

Last word is fake.
Anybody use four contractions?


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 17, 2014)

tastes great, less filling


----------



## jbarley (Sep 18, 2014)

preaching to the Choir


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds like ruffled feathers,

So, I should chill?

I can do that.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 2, 2014)

Stronger, faster, or smarter?


----------



## jbarley (Oct 3, 2014)

Too bad, so sad!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 5, 2014)

Work smarter AND harder.


----------



## jbarley (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice guys finish last


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2014)

Kung Fu Panda wisdom?


----------



## jbarley (Oct 7, 2014)

Tail between his legs


----------



## Frankwer (Oct 11, 2014)

Halloween is coming soon


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2014)

And many good movies


----------



## jbarley (Oct 16, 2014)

Ghosts and Goblins galore


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2014)

And store bought  gore


----------



## jbarley (Oct 18, 2014)

Time to own up


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2014)

Time isn't a friend.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2014)

Nor it's the enemy.


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2014)

Chekhov had it right.


----------



## jbarley (Oct 21, 2014)

Does this surprise you?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 24, 2014)

There are no coincidences.


----------



## jbarley (Nov 22, 2014)

Settle for
positive maybe?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 23, 2014)

See you next week


----------



## jbarley (Nov 23, 2014)

Fickle finger of fate


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2014)

there was a lass


----------



## Genaold (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice to meet you


----------



## reed (Dec 2, 2014)

likewise I am sure


----------



## pds (Dec 2, 2014)

Have you met <<name>>


----------



## reed (Dec 2, 2014)

Not to my recollection


----------



## jbarley (Dec 2, 2014)

could not care less.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 3, 2014)

I care more now


----------



## jbarley (Dec 4, 2014)

Look before you leap


----------



## Jacobert (Jan 16, 2015)

weekend is coming again


----------



## pds (Feb 23, 2015)

Weekend came and went.


----------



## jbarley (Feb 25, 2015)

pds said:


> Weekend came and went.


wild weekend it was


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2015)

You deserve the hangover


----------



## jbarley (Feb 26, 2015)

your opinion
not mine


----------



## pds (Mar 4, 2015)

Live long and prosper


----------



## jbarley (Mar 4, 2015)

are you absolutely positive


----------



## Genaold (Mar 18, 2015)

desire to be desired


----------



## jbarley (Mar 18, 2015)

death before
dish honor


----------



## reed (Mar 19, 2015)

screw the dishes anyway


----------



## jbarley (Mar 19, 2015)

now you are cooking


----------

